# Ruby Horsethief - August 13th - 15th



## canoedog87c (May 19, 2017)

Hello rafters,
My wife and I have campsite permits on the Ruby Horsethief for Sunday night August 13th and Monday night August 14th. We have Cottonwood 5 and Black Rocks 5. We're coming from Boulder and will leave here around 7:30am and put in at RimRock adventures in Fruita around noon or 1pm. We'll be taking out at Westwater on Tuesday mid afternoon. We're paying RimRock to shuttle our truck to the takeout. We are in a 17ft canoe and have done this stretch several times in a canoe at 5000cfs or less. It's a piece of cake. However, my wife is very hesitant about bringing our small dog with us in the canoe. So we're planning to board her here in Boulder. I hate doing that and really want to bring her so I thought I'd put out some feelers to see if anyone with a raft would like to join us on this trip. All I would ask is that if my wife gets nervous we might want to put our very sweet, 30lb dog in your raft. She's a good passenger and will just curl up somewhere and chill. We won't need to put any other gear in your boat. If you have a nice dog for her to play with that would be great. She gets along with every dog she meets. We are limited to 2 dogs on the permits. We're experienced and fully equipped including a screen tent which can be very necessary at Cottonwood. We're a fun, nice middle aged couple and like to have a cocktail or two in the afternoon and maybe pass around a joint. Not uptight whatsoever. Send me a message if you're interested in joining.


----------



## mdt67 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey I am taking kids an Grandma the next Sunday would love to hear a bug report.

Thanks and have a great trip!


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

A group of us just got off Ruby. We tried to do a little hike at Rattlesnake mid-day, but didn't get too far through the tall bushes when the mosquitoes had the kids running back to the boats. We had a decent breeze when camping at Cottonwood, but it was definitely buggy. Not unbearable, but loads of bug spray, nets, and screened in shelter will make life better. No issues with bugs at Blackrocks or when floating.


----------



## mdt67 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey thanks DRE! gonna go with plenty of shelter and hope for the best... 2 nights with the kids then hittin Westwater Tuesday during the eclipse should be cool!


----------



## mdt67 (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually the solar eclipse is Monday will ba at Black rocks 5!


----------

